# Overall look of Plastisol transfers



## Keystone Keith (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello all,
I'm an old-school screen printer that has opted to get back into the game. I have a 4 color press, oven, etc., but am starting back on my own and have been looking into the heat press world as an option (or alternative) to manual screen printing.

My question is this, how do the plastisol transfers look compared to screen printing? My only experience with hat press transfers is from two decades ago, and back then, there weren't as many options and the look of heat transfers was much like the ones anyone can buy and iron-on.

If I could get a comparable product with plastisol transfers, it seems that may be a good way to do smaller runs, or a quicker turnaround for a one-man shop.

Any thoughts or help is greatly appreciated.

Keith


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

These days its key to have both a screen print option and digital. Screen printing is always the best but there point when the plastisol transfer really works especially in the promotional market.
If you have a demand then why not but dont just do it because yout htink you must.


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

Keystone Keith said:


> Hello all,
> I'm an old-school screen printer that has opted to get back into the game. I have a 4 color press, oven, etc., but am starting back on my own and have been looking into the heat press world as an option (or alternative) to manual screen printing.
> 
> My question is this, how do the plastisol transfers look compared to screen printing? My only experience with hat press transfers is from two decades ago, and back then, there weren't as many options and the look of heat transfers was much like the ones anyone can buy and iron-on.
> ...


The plastisol transfers I use are hard to tell between regular screen printing. I get them from Transfer Express.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Plastisol, screen printed transfers are difficult to distinguish from direct screen printing. Many of the printed shirts that are available in the major retailers are printed with transfers.


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

proworlded said:


> Plastisol, screen printed transfers are difficult to distinguish from direct screen printing. Many of the printed shirts that are available in the major retailers are printed with transfers.


Ed is correct...We've been manufactoring transfers going on 22 years and the difference between when we first started and now is tremendous as far as durability and feel its virtually impossible sometimes to tell which method was used when looking at a 
printed shirt. I would reccomend the use of transfers for alot of reasons....be sure when choosing your supplier to ask for samples and test them to see if they meet your expectations before
placing a custom order.


----------

